# Anyone going to Tulsa bottle show 7-7-12?



## flasherr (Jun 26, 2012)

Just wondering who might be going to the Tulsa Bottle show coming up. Also wondering what you might have you plan to sell. Im not like alot  of the guys there im not looking for the rare expensive stuff. Just stuff i like or can buy right for resale.


----------



## epackage (Jun 26, 2012)

I would if it were closer to Jersey, have a great time flash..


----------



## bottlekid76 (Jun 27, 2012)

I will most likely be there. []

 ~Tim


----------



## flasherr (Jul 1, 2012)

bump


----------



## flasherr (Jul 3, 2012)

Just looking to see who might be going to this show so far not much response. bottlekid you setting up or just going to buy?


----------



## bottlekid76 (Jul 3, 2012)

Hiya Brian,

 Not alot of folks here in our neck of the woods. I'll be going with a couple friends of mine. We aren't setting up but hope to make a good find or two []

 ~Tim


----------



## flasherr (Jul 3, 2012)

Well if you see this guy walking around its me. hopefully ill be cleaner up there lol
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If i can find my ABN shirt ill wear it


----------



## bottlekid76 (Jul 3, 2012)

Ok cool,

 I'll keep an eye out for ya. Good luck at the show!

 ~Tim


----------



## stlouisbottles (Jul 4, 2012)

I am thinking about it, how big of a show is it?


----------



## flasherr (Jul 4, 2012)

i havent been in several years. That year it wasnt huge but there is a flea market going on at same time in the smae building so there will be lots of vendors even though alot wont have bottles but other stuff. i know the flea market part was sold out of over 200 spaces.


----------

